# Shelf Life Of Raw milk



## Welshmom (Sep 7, 2008)

How long, on average, should fresh raw milk last in the fridge?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

My raw goats milk has lasted 3 weeks unopened in my fridge. I was expexting it to be bad but nope tasted just fine. I did drink it quickly.
I tell my customers 2 weeks if kept good and cold.


----------



## Joyfulspring (May 19, 2008)

The farmer we buy from tells us 7 - 10 days, but I think he does that just to cover himself. It's been perfectly fine for us in the fridge for two weeks in the summer, three weeks in the winter.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

One difference between raw milk and store bought is that raw milk can still be used even after it sours. You can cook with sour milk and the flavor is good.

Store milk doesn't sour, it putrefies. There is no good use for putrefied milk.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I can smell a difference after ten days. We try to use ours within a week.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

We try to use ours within 3 days! Definitely had goat milk get really goaty to the point of non-drinkable when it reaches 7 days.

Everyone in my immediate vicinity who produces their own milk prefers same day or next day. Most everyone cringes at 3 day milk. I think when the supply is a few feet from the fridge the tendency is to get really picky.

For making cheese or yogurt the recommendation is no longer than 3 days as you get bacteria cultures starting to bloom that might affect cheesemaking processes. Some of those changes can be delicious - like buttermilk and sour cream.


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

Our cows milk lasts about 8 days for general drinking but longer, to use for cooking ,etc.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

mosepijo said:


> Our cows milk lasts about 8 days for general drinking but longer, to use for cooking ,etc.



We get about 8 days too.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I suspect the quicker you can chill the milk after milking the longer it would last. Also, I've read it is not a good practice to leave milk sitting out on the table. Pour and then put back in the frig.

I had a friend who complained about supermarket milk not lasting for long. Her shopping habits were to hit the supermarket first, then run other errands. By the time she got home the milk would pretty well be at room temperature (it's not that cold coming out of the refrigation unit at the supermarket anyway). I suggested she buy the milk as her last purchase and then get it into her refrigerator as quickly as possible. She confirmed it lasted much longer.

Brain fart. What was the TV program to where aliens came to Earth and lived alongside humans? Sour milk made them drunk.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Third Rock from the Sun?


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Alien Nation.

Milk lasting is all about bacteria. If your equipment is clean and the udder is healthy (bacteria can be inside the udder), then the milk will keep a long time. If you have any bacteria and the milk is warm for any length of time, you'll get souring.


Jennifer


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

We had a goat in the past and DW has been milking a friend's cow. Her practice is to thoroughly clean the entire udder with a solution of bleach and water (some use vinegar and water) to kill any bacteria there.

She then "strips" the udder which is basically getting out a small amount of milk which is discarded. I assume this would possibly "wash" away any bacteria just inside the teat.

She then milks into a clean container, which as usually been washed in the dishwasher, and is probably close to sterile.

The milk then goes into a clean jar with a lid and placed into the freezer to get it cold quickly. Sometimes, she even freezes it if there is no need for it at the time.

If not frozen or opened (this probably introduces bad bacteria), I think the milk stays fine for at least 10 days.

I've also heard of people mixing a small amount of salt into the milk to help it last longer, but we have never tried it.


----------



## cowmilker (Jan 2, 2006)

FDA rules tell us, at the plant, that we can't keep it more than 3 days (72hrs) once we recieve it, it can't be in the tanker (semi truck) more than 3 days, and I assume the producer can't keep longer than 3 day's. So 9 day's 'till pasteurization (it usualy only goes raw about 4 days). One thing that can effect taste is light. Keeping milk in a cold dark environment will help. Another idea is to use a container that doesn't let light in, just make sure it is as clean as possible and all other contact is clean (hands, udder, bucket, funnel, ect). And I agree with the statement about getting it cool. I was told (by our lab guy) that any bacteria will double every 1/2hr that the milk is over 40 degrees.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Our raw milk will last 1-3 weeks depending on the time of year(it lasts longer in the winter). When it sours we use it for baking, pancakes, etc. Its all good. We rarely have any long enough for it to sour.


----------

